# New YouTube TGV test videos...



## jamesontheroad (Mar 18, 2007)

Yet more murmurs that an official attempt will be made shortly to break the TGV's own world record for fastest 'traditional' train. Until then, some recent YouTube clips of the specially modified and shortened TGV duplex (bi-level) train which is being used in the tests...



(holy **** that is fast)

*j*


----------

